
Show HN: Talktech.io – a search engine for tech talks - mstipetic
https://talktech.io
======
andreygrehov
Would love to be able to sort the results by the tech talk publication date.

~~~
mstipetic
That's great, we'll add that soon

------
sabbakeynejad
Nice idea, would like simple filters for level and language tho.

~~~
mstipetic
Thanks! We'll add it after we do a bit of cleanup of the data

